# Cock Robin: I don't want to save the world



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Back in the 80's there was a one hit wonder band called 'Cock Robin'

They had a single called "when your heart is weak"

They released 3 albums back then
Cock Robin,
After here through midland
first love, last rites.

After that Peter Kingsbury, the main songwriter and male vocalist, released a few albums of his own.
He found some success in France so thats where the past few albums came from, they were never available in the states.

in 2006 he rejoined with the original band and released a new CD: I don't want to save the world.
I bought this new CD and am really enjoying it.

Production wise it sounds great.
Song wise, well I'm not a Music reviewer, but I liked pretty much the whole album.
You know how some albums have themes or moods to them?
Well if you were A cock robin fan in the 80's you couldn't help notice the mood of thier last album in that period: First love, last rites - it was written as if they knew it would be thier last Album ever and while it wasn't depressing it did make you just a bit sad.

this new album started off that way, and at first I turned it off not wanting to get all depressed, but after a few more listens, there are quite a few good songs on here (well all the songs are good, I mean theres quite a few songs that are up beat too.)

I have to say Peter has got to be one of the best songwriters out there - always has been a gift of his.
if you get a chance pick this one up from amazon while they still have them.
Peter's website is peterkingsbery.net
I think he's got a myspace page too - though it was hard to tell if it was his or a fansite. (search google on the name and you can turn up other sites too)


----------

